

TheCodePlayer (Alpha) - HTML5, CSS3, Javascript tutorials - binarydreams
http://thecodeplayer.com

======
grannyg00se
"... walkthroughs... will be put up on the home page of TCP only if we think
the walkthrough is good in terms of the design, layout, cross browser
compatibility (IE not needed, but FF and Chrome are a must)."

I _love_ that you are not requiring IE compatibility for walkthroughs.

~~~
binarydreams
haha, yeh

------
binarydreams
TheCodePlayer is a new concept to make learning front end technologies easier.
Code is played back like a video with output rendering making conceptual and
process based learning butter-easy. Feedbacks would be highly appreciated.

~~~
joshnh
Very interesting concept, but I am worried that this encourages a copy/paste
style of coding, rather than actually learning why you would do this or that.

~~~
binarydreams
We are in the process of making a strong guidelines for authors to maintain
quality of the learning material. Users will be free to make anything but only
the ones which are in compliance with our guidelines will make it to the top.

Guidelines that we have prepared till now is here -
<http://thecodeplayer.com/guidelines>

------
mikepmalai
This is great. I'm just starting to learn this stuff and I've enjoyed the user
experience so far. couple thoughts:

1\. Would love to be able to type my code as the walk through is played so I
compare my code and see if I can replicate.

2\. It be nice if I can ask questions or make comments tied to specific lines
in the code.

~~~
binarydreams
these are on our todo list, thanks!

------
binarydreams
For anyone wondering whether we are using any library for play/pause or not,
no we are not. It's all custom code based off the code from
<http://cssdeck.com/t>

------
itsprofitbaron
I love the replayer and seeing someone type/create code. Really Awesome.

~~~
binarydreams
thanks a lot, still a long way to go as there needs to be more and more
upgrades and fixes. :)

------
akkartik
Etherpad meets codecademy? Interesting.

------
necenzurat
this, shit, AMAZING. need more tutorials, more authors and that's about all.
What are the technologies behind?

